# Looking to buy a dedicated film scanner- interested in user feedback/suggestions/etc.



## NJHeart2Heart (Nov 21, 2012)

I am well along on my way to digitizing my old prints via my epson scanner, which does a good job along with the current software (don't recall what it is off-hand), and now am ready to tackle my huge amount of negatives (yes, probably should have done negatives first, but heritage photos were prints only and were my first priority).

I'm curious about other users' experiences with dedicated film scanners (especially those with macs). My budget is less then $300 and I'm currently looking at the Plustek Opticfilm 7400 (Not sure if I want to pay the extra money for the same 8100 version) and am just curious as to how others have done with film scanners.

I'm looking for something middle of the road.  I don't need 7200 resolution, and I do want to be able to process negatives relatively quickly considering how many I have. I doubt I'll print anything from these scans larger then 5x7, and that would be the exception, with most being printed as 4x6.  I wonder how tedious it's going to be to advance negatives one at a time and what other specs I need to watch out for, like software compatibility with Mac.

Would appreciate any feedback.
Dawn


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 22, 2012)

Dawn,

I do not know how many negatives, and transparencies, you wish to scan, but if the number is large and time is short, consider quickly scanning them as "proofs" and come back to the ones that are worth the time to get a clean scan.  I know there is a school of thought to handle the negative once, but I find that it is not easy to get a really good scan from color negative film.  Between dust and different emulsion masks, I have put off scanning for over 10 years!  I purchased a Nikon LS-40 with the intent to scan my film and transparencies, but that project just never took off, and it always got put on the back burner.  Some scanners, like the LS-40, and an auto advance for strips of negatives.  This will speed things up a bit, but it is still time consuming.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## NJHeart2Heart (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the response Replytoken.  I understand what you mean about doing proofs, but yeah, for me I think the fact that I have to advance them manually anyway, I would rather just do a regular scan once around and be done with them.  However, I do have a lightbox which I may use to do some selective culling... I'll have to see once I have a film scanner.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 23, 2012)

Two more thoughts, Dawn.  First, some people have used their camera, a macro lens, and a negative holder to copy their images.  I know this can be done with transparencies, but I am not sure about negatives.  The reason that I am suggesting it is that some have found this arrangement more convenient.  I have no personal experience, so I will not render an opinion.  Second, and this is more of a grip/wish list is that somebody need to make a device where you can create a digital "contact sheet" by laying down your negatives and having them scanned en mass.  I know this cannot be done with sleeves, which is a shame, but it would be great if there was do quickly create these contact sheets so the keepers could be quickly spotted.

Keep us posted,

--Ken

P.S.  Use the best anti-static/dust equipment you can find.  Dust is a major enemy when scanning!


----------



## tboydva (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Looking to buy a dedicated film scanner*

You might also consider getting a scanner with digital ICE technology.  Maybe this has been superseded (I got my scanner about 5 years ago). I got an Epson 4800 (I think).  Anyway,  DICE uses incident light to "back out"  dust and other film or slide imperfections. My dad took a bunch of slides during WWII and I wanted the best possible recovery (some had fungus on them).  It's slow,  but I was very impressed with the results.


----------



## mulligan (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a used Nikon Ls-40 off ebay and use Vuescan software and the combo works just great. This would fit in to your budget.


----------

